# Leaky sink.



## brianbrinson1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have never made plumbing repairs in my life.  I have a kitchen sink that leaks persistently.  When I shut of my hot water valve it stops.  I have a feeling this is going to be a very simple fix, but am unfamiliar in this territory.  Any advise?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome to the site. Need more info: leaks under the sink, above the sink, or just keeps running. Seperate, hot and cold valves or single lever? Name of valve if possible and  photo would help.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 9, 2013)

+1

Going to need a cartridge or some O-rings and rubber washers as a minimum.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to this Band of Pirates  . . .  Pictures always help!  Is the leak in the faucet or underneath the sink itself?  Both require different advice.

If the faucet is leaking, Windows is on the right track.  If the faucet is just old and worn out, like Neal, then it might need replacing outright.  

If the water is coming from underneath (not the drain line) then the supply line or the shut off (angle stop) might be the problem.  The drain line is another course of action.

Can't wait for your response!


----------

